# What are the chances motorboat ban gets lifted?



## steve99 (Apr 30, 2015)

So, Friday is when the governor is going to announce the stay home order extension officially. Question is, what are the chances she allows motorboat back on the water again. I’m slightly confident she will ease restrictions on purchase of gardening and home improvement items at all stores and maybe let a few contractors go back to work. I was thinking when the governor originally did the motorboat ban, she consulted with the DNR and they wanted the ban to go till the inland opener which starts on Saturday at 12:01am. That way, it would disperse motorboat traffic to other areas and not solely concentrate SE/Sag launches. Hoping Friday she lifts the motorboat ban for the weekend. What say you?


----------



## Jon Bondy (Jun 6, 2007)

My guess is yes because she’s really been hearing it from the entire state on boating. If not she’s the most tone deaf politician ever. Her super secret plan to sweep Michigan as Biden’s VP sure is an odd one.


----------



## steve99 (Apr 30, 2015)

Jon Bondy said:


> My guess is yes because she’s really been hearing it from the entire state on boating. If not she’s the most tone deaf politician ever. Her super secret plan to sweep Michigan as Biden’s VP sure is an odd one.


Feel bad for the guides out there that use this time to supplement or make a living off this time of year. I’m guessing charters are banned most of this year.


----------



## Jon Bondy (Jun 6, 2007)

And the fact that a couple days ago she tried shaming all boaters/anglers as ‘just wanting to jet skiing instead of caring about people’ is a sure sign she’s feeling the heat. Boat dealers are going nuts right now.


----------



## steve99 (Apr 30, 2015)

Jon Bondy said:


> And the fact that a couple days ago she tried shaming all boaters/anglers as ‘just wanting to jet skiing instead of caring about people’ is a sure sign she’s feeling the heat. Boat dealers are going nuts right now.



I watched that presser and I about threw the remote at the tv lol, she’s trying to justify her actions and so many people are falling in line. I hear “just go out on the kayak, it doesn’t need gas”. Pffft.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Tri-County?

Nope, Wayne County.... after she’s voted out. Hope my humor doesn’t become reality!


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

No boating,she’s making a point what a biotch


----------



## Jon Bondy (Jun 6, 2007)

I think if she insists on no boating there will be 10,000 boats on the river this weekend...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

And have ammo with crowds And a lack of SD


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Wyandotte makes Lansing look like a picnic


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

With some thought she could give a compromise. Locations being prioritized. Reemphasizing safe and essential travel.Trailering boats from all over the state to launch in the most Covid invested area (Wayne Co), is not going to be granted.


----------



## Cheeseman (Apr 14, 2016)

I would think the opener on The Saginaw river could be zany if the motorized boating ban isn’t lifted. People will be pissed!


----------



## iFishy (Mar 31, 2014)

Cheeseman said:


> I would think the opener on The Saginaw river could be zany if the motorized boating ban isn’t lifted. People will be pissed!


Might be worth going up just for the entertainment value (and get out of the house!).


----------



## Walleye whore (Aug 13, 2019)

kisherfisher said:


> With some thought she could give a compromise. Locations being prioritized. Reemphasizing safe and essential travel.Trailering boats from all over the state to launch in the most Covid invested area (Wayne Co), is not going to be granted.


Gotta agree with kingfisher. Sadly


----------



## Mike Zainea (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't think she will tell you much on Friday. She wants to extend the EO but she has never given us the details until after. If she tells what her real plan is she will not get her extension. We will only hear after, I plan on more restriction in place on May 1st. That doesn't mean I will follow them. Remember how she threatened us "stay in or she will extend the stay at home".


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Mike Zainea said:


> I don't think she will tell you much on Friday. She wants to extend the EO but she has never given us the details until after. If she tells what her real plan is she will not get her extension. We will only hear after, I plan on more restriction in place on May 1st. That doesn't mean I will follow them. Remember how she threatened us "stay in or she will extend the stay at home".


Yea, and don’t protest the executive order or I’ll extend it! Well I’m sure today will piss her off, but how will she react? All will be revealed.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

JohnnyB87 - Help me, What is happening today??


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

iFishy said:


> Might be worth going up just for the entertainment value (and get out of the house!).


Gonna be a nice day..I wouldn’t waste it sitting out front of her mansion..hopefully the crappie are snapping under the yak tomorrow..just like kisherfisher Said..0 percent chance.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I could imagine she'd lift restrictions on inland lakes, but still have great lakes access areas restricted.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

If she waits till tomorrow that's still f-d up. Screw her even if she does open it tomorrow. People need time to plan

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

piketroller said:


> That’s encouraging news, especially if it extends to ranges.


 I went and checked the note again to be sure. I was mislead, just guns and ammo.

The wording is: *SENATE BILL NO. 859*
_*"(3) Subsection (1) does not authorize the following:*

*(a) The seizure, taking, or confiscation of lawfully possessed firearms, ammunition, or other weapons.*

*(b) Banning the sale or purchase of firearms, ammunition, or other weapons."*_


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

Missed last springs walleye fishing with a hip replacement,not planning on missing this one,take a deep breath,stifling?Covid? NO Big Government...We take care of ourselves,have for a great lifetime,i dont need a politician telling me how to live,especially one that picks and chooses my friends! I dont want to be sick or make anyone sick,WHO DOES? Surprisingly am quite capable of caring for myself and several others! Fishing with social distancing and immediate family GREAT,a landscaper or greehouse GREAT,a knothead telling me its ok to buy gas so i can purchase the essentials,weed,booze,and lottery tickets but not to fish NOT GREAT!!!


----------



## scotthey (Mar 23, 2009)

Hard no.


----------



## scotthey (Mar 23, 2009)

MasterBaiters said:


> Missed last springs walleye fishing with a hip replacement,not planning on missing this one,take a deep breath,stifling?Covid? NO Big Government...We take care of ourselves,have for a great lifetime,i dont need a politician telling me how to live,especially one that picks and chooses my friends! I dont want to be sick or make anyone sick,WHO DOES? Surprisingly am quite capable of caring for myself and several others! Fishing with social distancing and immediate family GREAT,a landscaper or greehouse GREAT,a knothead telling me its ok to buy gas so i can purchase the essentials,weed,booze,and lottery tickets but not to fish NOT GREAT!!!



https://crooksandliars.com/2020/04/man-who-called-ohios-lockdown-order/amp?__twitter_impression=true

Funny.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

she is not going to decide based on handful of HB showing up at Lansing spreading the virus. Supporters did not show up because they did not to spread the virus. I do not know where some of you get your news, her approval rating is 57 percent and orange face is 36 percent. huh!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Nostromo said:


> Well, the numbers are updated daily and our goals have been published as well. No one thinks anyone is stupid because they don't like being told what to do by the Government. Heck, that's how we got started.


Hopefully the data will be presented, agenda free.
We're hurting out here. The fishing is a recreational activity. We need to work...


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Nostromo said:


> Holy smokes. Is it time for beer yet?


We're uncorking the stronger brown stuff.
Captain Morgan ordered me to. I'm letting him steer the ship today...


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Mitch McConnell said that most of deaths from the virus are democrat's. "Why should we save them?" Wonder if any of you agree?


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

fsamie1 said:


> Mitch McConnell said that most of deaths from the virus are democrat's. "Why should we save them?" Wonder if any of you agree?


Can you tell me where this quote came from? I simply can't believe he said such a thing. He is the Senate Majority leader. Senators govern ALL people, democrats and republicans. HE's been there 20 years, this attitude would have been obvious years ago.
Let us know where we can corroborate.


----------



## bjacobs (Feb 8, 2007)

Nostromo said:


> Whatever they decide. Lets hope they do it based on the science and not public opinion.


But base it on real science, not the anecdotal bs that she gave us for gas pumps. That is not science.


----------



## mbs (Dec 3, 2010)

fsamie1 said:


> Mitch McConnell said that most of deaths from the virus are democrat's. "Why should we save them?" Wonder if any of you agree?


Nancy Pelosi just said "Republican voters can stay out of work until they starve to death". See how that works, anybody can make up sh*t.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Governor Cumo interpret it as what he said. see 50 min mark.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

steve99 said:


> I watched that presser and I about threw the remote at the tv lol, she’s trying to justify her actions and so many people are falling in line. I hear “just go out on the kayak, it doesn’t need gas”. Pffft.


Neither does an *electric motor.* _My_ boat has _*2* of them.

Let's add it up:_ Unreasonably restricted boating so people cannot fish for walleyes as effectively during prime time (if the weather's not crap); unable to buy seeds or gardening soil in stores. Most people unable to do their jobs, and are therefore _dependent_ upon the government for income.

Looks like a _dependency agenda_ to me, conditioning people to trade off their liberties, dangling that aid in front of our noses as *bait*.

Not hard for anglers to understand the concept.


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

So i make a post and it mysteriously disappears??? Why bother!!!


----------



## chuckb (Jun 7, 2008)

fsamie1 said:


> she is not going to decide based on handful of HB showing up at Lansing spreading the virus. Supporters did not show up because they did not to spread the virus. I do not know where some of you get your news, her approval rating is 57 percent and orange face is 36 percent. huh!


Having the media helps


----------



## bluemoonrising (Apr 8, 2012)

Fsamie1--no, I don't agree with you and Mitch. Democrats, Republicans, blacks, whites outdoors men and women and even people with "crazy" beliefs deserve to live and be protected in this country by our government because they/we all are AMERICANS. My Dad hunted with me and enjoyed the outdoors for years. He was a Democrat. And--he was an island hopping Marine during WWII. So...should people agree with Mitch and his cronies? God Bless and be safe.


----------



## Blueboy05 (Dec 27, 2013)

I've personally used Steve Lehto as an attorney and he damn good at it, and a nice guy to boot. However, this video pisses me off.

Sent from my E6910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbs (Dec 3, 2010)

fsamie1 said:


> Governor Cumo interpret it as what he said. see 50 min mark.


Cuomo is your reliable source? Sure... ain't nothing being taken out of context there! That's as bad as saying his brother Chris is a reliable source


----------



## mbs (Dec 3, 2010)

chuckb said:


> Having the media helps


Same polls that predicted Hillary in a landslide. :lol:


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

bjacobs said:


> But base it on real science, not the anecdotal bs that she gave us for gas pumps. That is not science.


If I understand your post correctly. The plan is social distancing and something like a common gas pump is an example used to illustrate, not anecdotal evidence. If I'm mistaken about your post please give me another chance.


----------



## mbs (Dec 3, 2010)

kisherfisher said:


> Why are you not fishing ? On the island , boat on a hoist . EO doesn't say no motor boating. Waiting !


I have a paranoid wife who thinks I'm gonna get a $1000 ticket... and dealing with her moping would negate any enjoyment I would have on the water.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

mbs said:


> I have a paranoid wife who thinks I'm gonna get a $1000 ticket... and dealing with her moping would negate any enjoyment I would have on the water.


The first rule of marriage is not to marry a crazy person.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

the roofer said:


> Praying tonight she follows the cards that Las Vegas put on the table..but if u plan on protesting tomorrow please follow suit with the pot heads in line buying pot..I’m actually feeling no impact from this besides my bones are getting a little stiff..and I miss drifting Erie till nightfall..hopefully she opens up some business..sending prayers..a protest pumping high fives and bumping heads is gonna never have us on the water..treat her like mom..
> View attachment 522365


Treat her like mom. When mom gets unruly, isn't that when you start floating the idea to put her in a home?


----------



## mbs (Dec 3, 2010)

piketroller said:


> The first rule of marriage is not to marry a crazy person.


Not crazy, and she's a very very good wife. I love fishing, but not more than I love my wife. And for all these people talking a big game about going fishing on the river anyway? Where are they? I literally live OVER the Trenton Channel. I have seen three boats go by in the last four days. One was a fisherman, the other was the coast guard, and the third was Wayne County Sherriff.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

piketroller said:


> The first rule of marriage is not to marry a crazy person.


Hell that can happen overnight! If that were the case we would all be single. You just have to know how to deal with crazy!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Maybe ,someone's getting the message, but not without overriding her veto!
*Politics*
*Michigan Legislature Going Into Session To Revoke Governor Whitmer’s Emergency Powers*
https://www.stevegruber.com/2020/04...uKtCk0cjgTF52rw3ZRYTG-E_t1n6ACaFZCBl79I4MWROU


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

mbs said:


> Not crazy, and she's a very very good wife. I love fishing, but not more than I love my wife. And for all these people talking a big game about going fishing on the river anyway? Where are they? I literally live OVER the Trenton Channel. I have seen three boats go by in the last four days. One was a fisherman, the other was the coast guard, and the third was Wayne County Sherriff.


If she’s not crazy, then the comment doesn’t apply to your situation. That’s my standard answer anytime someone starts complaining about a spouse.


----------



## mbs (Dec 3, 2010)

scooter_trasher said:


> Maybe ,someone's getting the message, but not without overriding her veto!
> *Politics*
> *Michigan Legislature Going Into Session To Revoke Governor Whitmer’s Emergency Powers*
> https://www.stevegruber.com/2020/04...uKtCk0cjgTF52rw3ZRYTG-E_t1n6ACaFZCBl79I4MWROU


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

piketroller said:


> Treat her like mom. When mom gets unruly, isn't that when you start floating the idea to put her in a home?


I would never put my mom in a home..I just say yes mom..and eventually she forgets..me and u got to meet up this summer so we can arm wrestle..lol..and then fish together..don’t get me wrong..I hate her 2.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MasterBaiters said:


> So i make a post and it mysteriously disappears??? Why bother!!!


Funny thing, you didn't have a post get deleted in this thread. Why are you making that claim?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

You can't be a *victim* without a *crime*.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Grandriverrat said:


> Hell that can happen overnight! If that were the case we would all be single. You just have to know how to deal with crazy!


all dose dark princess,s get crazy a time or 2 out dare lmfao


----------



## wolf76 (Apr 1, 2015)

scooter_trasher said:


> Maybe ,someone's getting the message, but not without overriding her veto!
> *Politics*
> *Michigan Legislature Going Into Session To Revoke Governor Whitmer’s Emergency Powers*
> https://www.stevegruber.com/2020/04...uKtCk0cjgTF52rw3ZRYTG-E_t1n6ACaFZCBl79I4MWROU


The great part is that her "Powers" end on April 30, without an extension. This is a great indication that she won't get an extension.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadbill (Jan 3, 2016)

Boating ban to be lifted Saturday Morning at 12:01 am, Golf courses to be opened as long as social distancing is adhered to. I hope my friend in Lansing is right.
I love golfers, less people in my way on the water.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I


ArrowFlinger said:


> I love how he says people can say something that is not true and people believe it. The right after that flat out lies and says the no motor boat was not in the the EO.
> 
> What a friggin ass, but what do you expect from a lawyer.


 I read the EO again after watching this and I don't see anything about motorboat either. There's a member here that's an attorney and he said the same thing about a week ago. I think litig8er or something like that. The only question I had is why didn't MUCCs lawyer tell them that.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

It was in there. did you got to page 2. I didnt see it the first time.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Petronius said:


> Funny thing, you didn't have a post get deleted in this thread. Why are you making that claim?


Funny you say that because recently I have posted a few things that mysteriously disappeared. Could have been alcohol related? That being said I did not think what I posted was all that bad. Did I mention those post might have been alcohol related? Lol!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

MasterBaiters said:


> So i make a post and it mysteriously disappears??? Why bother!!!


I don't know what you're talking about. Maybe you didnt actually post.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Grandriverrat said:


> Funny you say that because recently I have posted a few things that mysteriously disappeared. Could have been alcohol related? That being said I did not think what I posted was all that bad. Did I mention those post might have been alcohol related? Lol!


Ever wake up in the morning and reread what you posted after a few to many? Just wondering Ive never had that issue.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Trunkslammer said:


> Ever wake up in the morning and reread what you posted after a few to many? Just wondering Ive never had that issue.


Well..... that being said I thought I remembered what I posted. I might drink more than you. I am sure I do. During this bs I am not afraid to admit it.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

ArrowFlinger said:


> It was in there. did you got to page 2. I didnt see it the first time.


I read it on my phone. I didn't see a page 2.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Grandriverrat said:


> Well..... that being said I thought I remembered what I posted. I might drink more than you. I am sure I do. During this bs I am not afraid to admit it.


TS . Have a good night brother. Keep
Yourself and family safe!


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Grandriverrat said:


> Well..... that being said I thought I remembered what I posted. I might drink more than you. I am sure I do. During this bs I am not afraid to admit it.



Well I was joking I have to proof read myself after a good night of drinking. I have 3 kids a wife and (my 2 nephews and sister who are refugees from NYC and have been here for 6 weeks) living with me. Kids range from 2 to 7. Trust me the drinks are flowing. I could make an alumacraft with all the empties in the garage right now.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

MasterBaiters said:


> So i make a post and it mysteriously disappears??? Why bother!!!


You are lucky that your posting disappears. I see some BS that I never posted but mysteriously appears that I posted.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

mbs said:


> Not crazy, and she's a very very good wife. I love fishing, but not more than I love my wife. And for all these people talking a big game about going fishing on the river anyway? Where are they? I literally live OVER the Trenton Channel. I have seen three boats go by in the last four days. One was a fisherman, the other was the coast guard, and the third was Wayne County Sherriff.


you live on the bridge? cool


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

mbs said:


> View attachment 522453


:lol::lol::lol: Ok you got to 500,000 now what you need anther 270,000 to go. keep dreaming. You guys just do not line a pretty governor. Remember Granholm, she was just hot. Sure better than the *nerd* Snyder. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Trunkslammer said:


> Ever wake up in the morning and reread what you posted after a few to many? Just wondering Ive never had that issue.


Would love to buy you and family dinner at cuginos when this all passes. I mean that!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I realize the DNR has a lot of fans on this site , but I'm curious as to how many members keep the DNR RAP line in their contact list after this abuse. I know , I know they're "just doing their job"


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

After today's White House presser, I think the pressure will really be on to open up boating. After all, it gets you out in the sun.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Grandriverrat said:


> Would love to buy you and family dinner at cuginos when this all passes. I mean that!


Completely unnecessary, maybe when this is all over we can go fishing on each other's boats haha.

Heres a Cuginos story. I washed dishes their my senior year of high school. My friend was a pizza chef. I came into the kitchen and passed my friend a gatorade, she takes a drink. The owner says “let me get a swig of that I’m so thirsty” friend and I freeze. She says “oh I have a bad cold you don’t want to share with me.” He was so happy that was said. And so were we. Half gatorade half vodka!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

They keep them away from each other so they don't get the virus, then they throw them outside and they risk melanoma.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

https://nbc25news.com/news/coronavi...hitmer-will-say-during-friday-news-conference


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

tgafish said:


> https://nbc25news.com/news/coronavi...hitmer-will-say-during-friday-news-conference


If this turns out to be accurate, then it shows all the calls & emails to lawmakers and the protests have worked.


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

piketroller said:


> The first rule of marriage is not to marry a crazy person.


Happy wife happy life works better!


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I just want to be able to fish by myself. In the boat that I own and have paid for. Also paid various taxes to have and operate said boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I never thought one 48 year old woman with, according to some, a shiny face and big forehead, could make so many grown men stomp their feet howl at the sky. All she did was say you can't take your boat out. 
Whitmer has more power than you guys think.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

mbirdsley said:


> I just want to be able to fish by myself. In the boat that I own and have paid for. Also paid various taxes to have and operate said boat.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you think that's what most will do? Or will they pile in their friends and neighbors?


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Petronius said:


> Do you think that's what most will do? Or will they pile in their friends and neighbors?


I don’t know honestly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

If I had it my way it would have to boat owner only allowed in the boat. 

However, that won’t fly with sportsmen I get it and I’m not trying to debate. I mean you probably shouldn’t be taking other people out. Kids is a grey area, that’s up to each individual parent on what they want to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

scotthey said:


> https://crooksandliars.com/2020/04/man-who-called-ohios-lockdown-order/amp?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> Funny.





Petronius said:


> Funny thing, you didn't have a post get deleted in this thread. Why are you making that claim?


Not sure what happened,but it eventually appeared,could of been my less than stellar computer skills or and i have no way of knowing a time lapse in your proof reading process,originally thought i had deleted it myself,lol,or it was buried in the numerous comments,at any rate thanks for the inquiry.


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

mbirdsley said:


> If I had it my way it would have to boat owner only allowed in the boat.
> 
> However, that won’t fly with sportsmen I get it and I’m not trying to debate. I mean you probably shouldn’t be taking other people out. Kids is a grey area, that’s up to each individual parent on what they want to do.
> 
> ...


I’m not really sure how fishing with your kids is a grey area. You live in the same house and breath the same air, of course you can fish with them. Bring some hand sanitizer and practice common sense about what you touch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

piketroller said:


> If this turns out to be accurate, then it shows all the calls & emails to lawmakers and the protests have worked.


Possibly. Or it was what some people said it was when it went into effect, a wake up call. Too many people weren’t social distancing. Ban boating, get their attention and enforce distancing when you reinstate it. If boating comes back this weekend and COs write $100,000 worth of tickets most people are going to be ok with it. I’ll bet the stores enforce policies of their own so they can stay open, too. 

Having said that it wouldn’t surprise me a bit if she announces the rule will be relaxed on 5/1 as part of the extended emergency order. The GOP will have to deal with that in negotiations. After all, it’s not her base that’s up in arms. And if they refuse to negotiate, the State opens back up, and the virus moves north, they’ll take a lot of blame for it. 

I’m not a fan of her, she’s weak on a lot of issues I feel strongly about, but she’s an experienced politician and appears to know how to play hardball. That’s very rare among the mostly milquetoast Democrats.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MasterBaiters said:


> Not sure what happened,but it eventually appeared,could of been my less than stellar computer skills or and i have no way of knowing a time lapse in your proof reading process,originally thought i had deleted it myself,lol,or it was buried in the numerous comments,at any rate thanks for the inquiry.


I find that after making a post, you sometimes don't see it unless you refresh the page.


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

fsamie1 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Ok you got to 500,000 now what you need anther 270,000 to go. keep dreaming. You guys just do not line a pretty governor. Remember Granholm, she was just hot. Sure better than the *nerd* Snyder. :lol::lol::lol:


.
Pretty ... Huh!
It looks like her pastry chef is doing her makeup.
She looks like a Glazed Crispy Creme Donut!


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

piketroller said:


> 90% of the outrage on the boating ban is because the state bent over backwards multiple times to encourage boating up until April 9, and then did an abrupt 180 while trying to avoid talking about it. Yes, our governor has shown a strong tendency to follow rather than lead on things that matter, but do the opposite on things that don’t really matter in the grand scheme of fighting the pandemic, like banning motor boating but encouraging people to kayak and canoe in 40 degree water, or not let you buy seeds at Lowe’s but allowing it at TSC. DeWine hasn’t done anything that stupid, hence less protesting.
> 
> But the craziest protesting picture I’ve seen yet was actually from Columbus, OH last week. Some morons were posting it in here saying it was in Lansing.


.
Agree
I have been waiting for 5 weeks to get some knee surgery, but Whitmer says it's NON-essential.
But selling lottery tickets, liquor and getting an abortion are essential.


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

Steve said:


> After today's White House presser, I think the pressure will really be on to open up boating. After all, it gets you out in the sun.


It does show that the likely-hood of transmitting the covid virus between people is much lower with 4 guys in boat jigging for walleye that 4 guys sitting in a fish shack fishing together.

"Whitmer has more power than you guys think." Hey Petro - the people have a lot more power than you think too!


----------



## steve99 (Apr 30, 2015)

Almost moment of truth, some speculation already that we’ll be allowed to go back to fishing on a motor boat, those of you that voted yes, you may get your prize and be able to use your motor boats again. Those of you that voted no, stay home, those voted unsure, have to flip a quarter-heads no fishing, tails you can go...in all seriousness, thanks for providing thoughts on this post, helped pass some time waiting for word on the ban, fingers crossed in 45min.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Lets not forget Bill Barr's statements when asked about these lawsuits against EOs , when asked at the time, speaking of overreaching Governors he said something like , we will jawbone them and if that doesn't work , we will come in on the side of the constitution, there may have been conversation in the background on behalf of our rights.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)




----------

